# my dog



## Skyeg (Aug 5, 2005)

some people think my dog is ugly, what do you think?


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 5, 2005)

He only needs to see the orthodontist, afterwards he will be a very handsome little dog


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 5, 2005)

ahhhh...nothing that color is ugly...i think he is adorable...

beauty is in the eye of the pet owner....


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 5, 2005)

Yikes!


Is he growling or is that how he normally looks?


----------



## Alison (Aug 5, 2005)

I can't vote, because I would choose he's so ugly that he's cute


----------



## Karalee (Aug 5, 2005)

Im with alison here 

But then again I love ugly cute dogs :heart:


----------



## terri (Aug 5, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Im with alison here
> 
> But then again I love ugly cute dogs :heart:


 I'll woof to that!  

<<<----- I stare at this thing every day....wouldn't trade him for anything  He makes me laugh.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 5, 2005)

guess i'll against the grain here. your dog is straight up bugly! but, does it really matter what we think? i'm sure you're not going to throw it to the curb based on the poll......are ya?


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 5, 2005)

That's not a dog!  That's a slipper or something!  Maybe a shoe buff kit.


----------



## Skyeg (Aug 6, 2005)

yeah i think he is just about the coolest, it doesnt btoher me when ppl say he is ugly.  but he does get a little upset if u stick out ur teeth out like that at him, he is very sensitive.    he got a hair cut recently, but if his hair(poodles dont have fur) gets long he looks exactly like an ewok from return of the jedi


----------



## Karalee (Aug 6, 2005)

Skyeg said:
			
		

> yeah i think he is just about the coolest, it doesnt btoher me when ppl say he is ugly.  but he does get a little upset if u stick out ur teeth out like that at him, he is very sensitive.    he got a hair cut recently, but if his hair(poodles dont have fur) gets long he looks exactly like an ewok from return of the jedi


CUTE! :lmao:


----------



## Mansi (Aug 7, 2005)

it aint fair to judge a person/animal by his/her looks.. so no matter what people say i think you prob love him still :d
sure if he were mine i would too


----------



## andre_gwynt (Aug 9, 2005)

He is not pretty  He may be pretty on the inside ?


----------

